# 721, multi-show PVR display



## shodges (Jun 6, 2003)

I admit that I don't come to these forums as much as I'd like to, but I noticed something that was the COOLEST thing my 721 has EVER done, and it has only done it once, I wanted to get some other people's take on this.....

The other week, I was recording Fear Factor, and had the timer setup for 1 minute before, 3 minutes after...

When I went to watch the episode later, I clicked the PVR button, selected Fear factor, and on the LEFT side of the screen, there were THREE selectable options, the program before fear factor, then fear factor, then the program after, as I highlighted each one it showed the number of minutes for each program and a description at the top of the screen.

I thought that my 721 received some kind of software update, but alas, I am VERY saddened to report, that since then I have had NO reoccurances of this wonderful enhancement. (it is a nice feature when you record say 3 programs on ONE timer, then you can select the SINGLE program from the list).

Anyway, I just wondered if any of the people that have the "latest" software notice that it behaves as I have described, or was my PVR just "smokin' crack" and I got lucky enough to see a "feature" that was never intended for me to see......???


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

My 721 has always done this and I've owned it for more than a year now.


----------



## shodges (Jun 6, 2003)

Ken Seeber said:


> My 721 has always done this and I've owned it for more than a year now.


What software version are you running? Mine is: L112HABD-N

Does it only do that when you record a program manually? Or is it that way for timers that you create?


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

It is merely indicating that you have record three programs during that timeframe. It just so happens that it is one minute of the first program and three minutes of the last program. I believe it has always done this.


----------



## HighPost (Sep 17, 2003)

shodges said:


> What software version are you running? Mine is: L112HABD-N
> 
> Does it only do that when you record a program manually? Or is it that way for timers that you create?


Yea SKye, that is the same version I have. :grin:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Since there hasn't been a true OS up rev for over a year, we are all likely on the same version, L112. I always manually reset the padding to zero on all programs (which should be the default or at least there should be a global preference setting), but occasionally the PVR list will report a minute or two of the program ahead or behind. I don't really find this that useful. What would be useful, is of you could select a program within a longer recorded segment and play it from the top, which isn't possible.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

This has been around for quite a while.
If you manually set a timer that contains more than one show, this will happen. 
If you set a timer using the guide, it doesn't. 

I use it to create one big timer for NBC thursday night

took me awhile to figure out why sometimes I got it other not.


----------



## shodges (Jun 6, 2003)

Okay, So that ONLY happens when you manually set a recording. See the reason why I even posted is because I have ONLY seen this ONCE, and I REALLY like it, but I admit I do all my programming from the guide, but I may just program it manually so I can get all the "cool effects".

Anyway, thanks to ALL of you for responding, I guess I was just confused because I saw the nice layout only once, and didn't know why it "went away".

Thanks all.


----------



## aperry (Oct 14, 2003)

So THAT's the trick?!?!?!? I'll have to go back and set up some of my "all night" recordings as manual timers. I assume I could use this to "skip" a program I was not interested in?

Of course, at 300X, it doesn't take very long to skip a show!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This is a good way to avoid the Maximum Event Timer bug (if you have more than 65 timers it locks up).

If you record Friends, Will and Grace, and ER, just set up a manual timer and you only use 1 3 hour timer instead of 3. You also won't miss the beginning of ER or the end of Friends when they jam an extra couple minutes of commercials in there.


----------



## shodges (Jun 6, 2003)

right, but the cool thing (in my opinion) was the MULTI-PROGRAM display, even though it won't let you erase the individual "sub-programs" independently, it certainly reminds you that you have recorded more than one program on a timer. I wish it did this when setting up programs from "the guide". But now that you guys have helped me solve the mystery, I almost want to convert all of my multi-program recordings into MANUAL multi-program recordings, this certainly displays them more nicely.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have noticed the same thing on my 721 for a good while now and still notice it in the new L1.15 software.


----------

